# Chain, Chain, And more Chain.



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

I have been collecting snow tire chain from everywhere this summer. I got some from a "Restore" store, from "Salvation army", "Good will", some laying on the side of the street and some more from "Restore".

I have enough chain for 3 cars, 1 truck, and a Lawn tractor and a half.
But not enough for 2 tractor tires.

I was going to link 3 together and add another set of 3 together side by side liked with 3/16 quick links from walmart but im short chain.

Any Ideas?


----------

